# Just a heads up to you folk in the Lehigh Valley PA area:



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

No affiliation, but this looks like an awesome deal to me. If I wasn't having so much fun with my $800 golf (and my fiance would kill me if I brought another lover car home) I'd probably be ditching it for this. 
'87 Quantum Syncro, minimal rust, supposedly just a fuel pump short of daily driving, $700.
http://allentown.craigslist.or....html


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

There IS a classified section for Dashers and Quantums


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_There IS a classified section for Dashers and Quantums 

Yeah but can you advertise a car that isn't yours? I'm all for giving everyone a heads up on the regular Dasher/Quantum threads.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_There IS a classified section for Dashers and Quantums 

I would say this is the place for mentioning an ad, as long as it is not your own. Let's be reasonable and not abuse it, in other words, don't have a friend post your ad for you.


----------

